
Linode - IPv6 Status and FAQ - superchink
http://www.linode.com/IPv6/
======
superchink
Not sure if this was cleared up previously, but it looks like they _are_
giving free additional IPv6 addresses.

~~~
pieter
Good to see they're responding to the criticism so fast. Handing out /116's
seems a bit of a weird choice, but that's not really a problem.

I'd be interested in hearing how they handle the routing within the data
centers. Is it all just ethernet, and whoever uses ND (IPv6's ARP) to announce
an address gets data to that address routed, or is are there some kind of
subnets in between? How do they avoid someone stealing an address in your
pool?

~~~
jmillikin

      > Handing out /116's seems a bit of a weird choice, but that's not really a problem.
    

My guess is that they're routing a /64 to each physical machine, and then
/116s to the virtual systems.

4096 addresses is _much_ nicer than just one, so I'm thrilled to see this
change. Switching over from a tunnel right now.

~~~
pieter

      > My guess is that they're routing a /64 to each physical machine, and then /116s to the virtual systems.
    

That doesn't really work, as the /116 is shared among all nodes in the same
DC. It also doesn't explain how SLAAC works, as all nodes in the DC get an
address from the same pool (2600:3c01::/64 for instance).

------
pieter
The two most important updates since the original announcement are that
Newark, NJ is now IPv6 enabled and that you can now get more than one IPv6
address for free.

------
JeremyBanks
I'm impressed. I opened a support ticket to request an IPv6 address, and they
responded and activated it less than 40 seconds later. Good service!

~~~
RyanKearney
I'm impressed with my provider too. My server came with a /64 free of charge.

------
jeffreymcmanus
"No forced migrations here" and the timing of this suggest to me that it's a
competitive response to the bungled attempt by Rackspace to end-of-life
Slicehost. Good for them.

(In their announcement, Rackspace rather listed IPv6 as the primary rationale
for shutting down Slicehost.)

------
antihero
Why is London going to take so long? :(

~~~
noisysquid
Most likely because the datacenter isn't uprading to ipv6 until then.

